# Show me your tennis necklaces!



## megs0927

I did a search for tennis necklaces and the only posts were pretty dated. I love that it can be dressed up or still look great with denim and a tee. Trying to decide on the most functional length. Would love to see your pics!









						The 1 Jewelry Splurge I Can't Stop Dreaming About
					

When it comes to investing in forever fashion, it's always been about jewelry for me. Yellow gold chains, timeless pearl earrings, and ruby rings (my birthstone) are all pieces I’ve slowly added to my collection over the years — and plan to hold…




					www.thezoereport.com


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I’ll be following this thread.  This piece had been on my wishlist for a long time.


----------



## Canturi lover

Mine is being made now. Should have it in a few weeks 

8tcw YG graduated rivière style, 16”. This is the inspiration photo


----------



## skyqueen

Canturi lover said:


> Mine is being made now. Should have it in a few weeks
> 
> 8tcw YG graduated rivière style, 16”. This is the inspiration photo
> View attachment 4964125


Here you go...8tcw riviere in WG. 16"
Perfect size to layer or wear alone. Congrats...post a pic when you get it!


----------



## megs0927

Canturi lover said:


> Mine is being made now. Should have it in a few weeks
> 
> 8tcw YG graduated rivière style, 16”. This is the inspiration photo
> View attachment 4964125



Beautiful! Will it be set in white gold? I am leaning towards yg and probably going with the line?? style


----------



## megs0927

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...8tcw riviere in WG. 16"
> Perfect size to layer or wear alone. Congrats...post a pic when you get it!
> 
> View attachment 4964137
> 
> View attachment 4964138



Very pretty! I am having a hard time deciding between 15” and 16”


----------



## Canturi lover

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...8tcw riviere in WG. 16"
> Perfect size to layer or wear alone. Congrats...post a pic when you get it!
> 
> View attachment 4964137
> 
> View attachment 4964138


@skyqueen your jewels are to die for!  They all look beautiful on you. Can’t wait to get mine.


----------



## Canturi lover

megs0927 said:


> Beautiful! Will it be set in white gold? I am leaning towards yg and probably going with the line?? style


It will be in YG. Too much white is not great on me. How many carats will you go with if you go line?


----------



## Rockysmom

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...8tcw riviere in WG. 16"
> Perfect size to layer or wear alone. Congrats...post a pic when you get it!
> 
> View attachment 4964137
> 
> View attachment 4964138


Love this! The riviera has been on my wish list for a long time! I love that it can be worn casually or dressed up. Congrats


----------



## megs0927

Canturi lover said:


> It will be in YG. Too much white is not great on me. How many carats will you go with if you go line?




Depending on the length probably around 5. I want it to be delicate and layer easily with other necklaces. Trying to keep the price down bc I have a few other jewelry pieces I want to buy this year. Who is making yours?


----------



## megs0927

Something similar to this


----------



## Canturi lover

megs0927 said:


> Depending on the length probably around 5. I want it to be delicate and layer easily with other necklaces. Trying to keep the price down bc I have a few other jewelry pieces I want to buy this year. Who is making yours?


That’s a great size. Mine is being made by Icerock diamonds - he made a beautiful diamond ring for me, so I know that this is going to be perfect.


----------



## Canturi lover

megs0927 said:


> Something similar to this


Is this the one Dolly had? She is making them now. They look great and are priced really well.
Alternatively Ring Concierge has the double wrap one that I think looks good.


----------



## megs0927

Canturi lover said:


> Is this the one Dolly had? She is making them now. They look great and are priced really well.
> Alternatively Ring Concierge has the double wrap one that I think looks good.



Haha, yep! That’s who I am talking to- I’ll check out Ring Concierge too! Thanks!!


----------



## Canturi lover

megs0927 said:


> Haha, yep! That’s who I am talking to- I’ll check out Ring Concierge too! Thanks!!


This is the one - think it’s great that it can be worn as a bracelet too.


----------



## megs0927

That’s really pretty too but I am looking for something a little longer.  Chokers or anything shorter than 15” feels too constricting.  

This pic is from Stephanie Gotlieb’s site. Hers start at 10k but Dolly’s diamond specs are just as good.


----------



## Canturi lover

megs0927 said:


> That’s really pretty too but I am looking for something a little longer.  Chokers or anything shorter than 15” feels too constricting.
> 
> This pic is from Stephanie Gotlieb’s site. Hers start at 10k but Dolly’s diamond specs are just as good.


I saw them too. I think Dolly’s ones will be just as good and the price is so much better. I keep thinking about the yellow diamond bracelet she can do


----------



## A bottle of Red

How do you deal with the necklace  flipping?


----------



## megs0927

I’m having a tough time deciding between a 3 prong or more traditional 4 prong setting. The 4 prong would be a little over 6 carats and the 3 prong a little over 5. 

I like that you see less metal with the 3 prong but I worry that it may be too delicate. If I go with the 3 prong I’d have the option for 14” plus a two inch expander or 16”. The 4 prong would be at 15.5 inches. Decisions, decisions....









						3 Prong Diamond Tennis Necklace
					

Beautifully handcrafted, classic and timeless 3 prong setting tennis necklace, available as a 14" choker length up to 18" long in 14k yellow, white and rose gold. Features approximately 4ct. total weight of diamonds. Made in L.A Diamond Color: G-H Diamond Quality: VS Diamond Carat Weight: 16"...




					www.zoelev.com


----------



## AntiqueShopper

megs0927 said:


> I’m having a tough time deciding between a 3 prong or more traditional 4 prong setting. The 4 prong would be a little over 6 carats and the 3 prong a little over 5.
> 
> I like that you see less metal with the 3 prong but I worry that it may be too delicate. If I go with the 3 prong I’d have the option for 14” plus a two inch expander or 16”. The 4 prong would be at 15.5 inches. Decisions, decisions....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Prong Diamond Tennis Necklace
> 
> 
> Beautifully handcrafted, classic and timeless 3 prong setting tennis necklace, available as a 14" choker length up to 18" long in 14k yellow, white and rose gold. Features approximately 4ct. total weight of diamonds. Made in L.A Diamond Color: G-H Diamond Quality: VS Diamond Carat Weight: 16"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zoelev.com


Do you have diamond studs?  Are they 3 prong, 4 prong, or bezel set?

To me the 3 prong almost make the stones look heart shaped while the 4 makes it more line like.


----------



## Canturi lover

megs0927 said:


> I’m having a tough time deciding between a 3 prong or more traditional 4 prong setting. The 4 prong would be a little over 6 carats and the 3 prong a little over 5.
> 
> I like that you see less metal with the 3 prong but I worry that it may be too delicate. If I go with the 3 prong I’d have the option for 14” plus a two inch expander or 16”. The 4 prong would be at 15.5 inches. Decisions, decisions....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Prong Diamond Tennis Necklace
> 
> 
> Beautifully handcrafted, classic and timeless 3 prong setting tennis necklace, available as a 14" choker length up to 18" long in 14k yellow, white and rose gold. Features approximately 4ct. total weight of diamonds. Made in L.A Diamond Color: G-H Diamond Quality: VS Diamond Carat Weight: 16"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zoelev.com


I guess it's ultimately what you prefer visually. I've never been attracted to 4 prong on rounds as I think they make a square. Both of these necklaces are stunning btw


----------



## Canturi lover

A bottle of Red said:


> How do you deal with the necklace  flipping?


I'm not sure @A bottle of Red , I don't have mine yet and I admit it is a worry. I think one of the ways to stop flipping is to solder the front diamonds together??? Almost like a bar?


----------



## Rockerchic

These are beautiful and also have been on my wish list. Who is Dolly?


----------



## megs0927

Rockerchic said:


> These are beautiful and also have been on my wish list. Who is Dolly?


Her IG handle is xothebijouxbox she has a good reputation for doing quality work at great prices


----------



## megs0927

Canturi lover said:


> I guess it's ultimately what you prefer visually. I've never been attracted to 4 prong on rounds as I think they make a square. Both of these necklaces are stunning btw



Both of those are the Zoe Lev necklaces at different lengths. So torn between just doing the 16 or having the option to adjust between 14-16. I don’t think I’d ever wear it shorter than 15 anyway.


----------



## Rockerchic

megs0927 said:


> Her IG handle is xothebijouxbox she has a good reputation for doing quality work at great prices


Thank you!


----------



## Canturi lover

megs0927 said:


> Both of those are the Zoe Lev necklaces at different lengths. So torn between just doing the 16 or having the option to adjust between 14-16. I don’t think I’d ever wear it shorter than 15 anyway.


Well my next question would be do you like the look of the chain at the back? You can also get extenders that look like this


----------



## megs0927

Canturi lover said:


> Well my next question would be do you like the look of the chain at the back? You can also get extenders that look like this
> View attachment 4969642



I like that better than a standard adjustable chain. I feel like they cheapen the look of a diamond necklace. Do you plan on layering yours or wearing it mostly alone? I have a solitaire pendant that’s a little over a carat that I plan on wearing frequently with mine. 

Here is a pic of SG’s... I think this 4 prong looks great bc it seems to use much less metal. I’m going to message Dolly and see if she has a pic of something she’s done in YG. I don’t want to see much metal. Preferably just a hint of yg.


----------



## megs0927

Forgot the pic


----------



## Canturi lover

megs0927 said:


> I like that better than a standard adjustable chain. I feel like they cheapen the look of a diamond necklace. Do you plan on layering yours or wearing it mostly alone? I have a solitaire pendant that’s a little over a carat that I plan on wearing frequently with mine.
> 
> Here is a pic of SG’s... I think this 4 prong looks great bc it seems to use much less metal. I’m going to message Dolly and see if she has a pic of something she’s done in YG. I don’t want to see much metal. Preferably just a hint of yg.


My plan is to wear it everyday and will layer it often.
That's a great idea to ask Dolly - I'm sure she has taken more detailed photos and would know exactly what you want.


----------



## Canturi lover

megs0927 said:


> Forgot the pic


She is great at layering!  Your solitaire pendant will look beautiful.


----------



## Rockerchic

Canturi lover said:


> Well my next question would be do you like the look of the chain at the back? You can also get extenders that look like this
> View attachment 4969642


I love the entire look of this necklace. Would you mind sharing who made this one? I love this extender as well.


----------



## Canturi lover

Rockerchic said:


> I love the entire look of this necklace. Would you mind sharing who made this one? I love this extender as well.


I would love to help you but it's one of many screen shots I've taken recently and I can't remember who posted it. So sorry.


----------



## Canturi lover

@Rockerchic i found it! It's for sale on the real real


----------



## Cool Breeze

megs0927 said:


> Forgot the pic


Beautiful necklaces!  They look so cool together!


----------



## Rockerchic

@Canturi lover thank you for the link! It is just gorgeous. Sadly 14 ctw a bit too much for a dailly wear.... I think I'll see if I can get this made on a smaller scale so I can wear it casually.


----------



## Rockerchic

Are there any pros or cons to getting a riviere vs all the stones the same size? I wonder if one tends to lay better than the other. 
Also for a necklace, I would love to know what color/clarity is the best to go for with nice quality but not completely breaking the bank. And I definitely want white gold or platinum. If white gold does 14k vs 18k make a big difference in look? For yellow gold, I always go for 18k or higher as I love the very yellow look but seems like for white gold with rhodium plate that that wouldn't matter. 
@Megs please let me know if this is best for a new thread and you just want to see pix in this one. xoxo


----------



## Canturi lover

Rockerchic said:


> Are there any pros or cons to getting a riviere vs all the stones the same size? I wonder if one tends to lay better than the other.
> Also for a necklace, I would love to know what color/clarity is the best to go for with nice quality but not completely breaking the bank. And I definitely want white gold or platinum. If white gold does 14k vs 18k make a big difference in look? For yellow gold, I always go for 18k or higher as I love the very yellow look but seems like for white gold with rhodium plate that that wouldn't matter.
> @Megs please let me know if this is best for a new thread and you just want to see pix in this one. xoxo


Rivière usually have less number of diamonds than line because of the spacing of the setting. I choose rivière because that's the look I prefer for the 8tcw+, but if I was going 4-6tcw I like the line best. Mine will be G/H SI but we did talk about going down to I/J because I'm going yellow gold but the difference in price wasn't that great. I don't think you will see a visual difference between 14 and 18K white gold, especially after it's been plated. I've spoken to jewellers before and they recommend not to set in platinum because of the weight of the metal.


----------



## Rockerchic

Canturi lover said:


> Rivière usually have less number of diamonds than line because of the spacing of the setting. I choose rivière because that's the look I prefer for the 8tcw+, but if I was going 4-6tcw I like the line best. Mine will be G/H SI but we did talk about going down to I/J because I'm going yellow gold but the difference in price wasn't that great. I don't think you will see a visual difference between 14 and 18K white gold, especially after it's been plated. I've spoken to jewellers before and they recommend not to set in platinum because of the weight of the metal.


Thank you so much--this info is so helpful!


----------



## Rockerchic

Canturi lover said:


> That’s a great size. Mine is being made by Icerock diamonds - he made a beautiful diamond ring for me, so I know that this is going to be perfect.


I can't wait to see your necklace and see how you like it! I'm not sure where to go to and am going to check out Icerock!


----------



## Rockerchic

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...8tcw riviere in WG. 16"
> Perfect size to layer or wear alone. Congrats...post a pic when you get it!
> 
> View attachment 4964137
> 
> View attachment 4964138


Beautiful!! Any recommendations on jeweler?


----------



## megs0927

Miamistylemom’s is set in wg and is from Lola James Jewelry


----------



## megs0927

Rockerchic said:


> Are there any pros or cons to getting a riviere vs all the stones the same size? I wonder if one tends to lay better than the other.
> Also for a necklace, I would love to know what color/clarity is the best to go for with nice quality but not completely breaking the bank. And I definitely want white gold or platinum. If white gold does 14k vs 18k make a big difference in look? For yellow gold, I always go for 18k or higher as I love the very yellow look but seems like for white gold with rhodium plate that that wouldn't matter.
> @Megs please let me know if this is best for a new thread and you just want to see pix in this one. xoxo




I keep reading that G/H SI is sparkly and eye clean. I was originally going to do yg but I’m back to wg. I predominantly wear yg but I do prefer diamonds set in platinum or wg. 

How many carats are you thinking? I think we can post pics and chat! It’s fun to bounce ideas off each other.


----------



## Rockerchic

megs0927 said:


> I keep reading that G/H SI is sparkly and eye clean. I was originally going to do yg but I’m back to wg. I predominantly wear yg but I do prefer diamonds set in platinum or wg.
> 
> How many carats are you thinking? I think we can post pics and chat! It’s fun to bounce ideas off each other.


Thanks for the info! I was first thinking riviere but now I think I'm going to do the line style as I feel it looks a bit more casual. I want to be able to wear it all the time vs special occasions. For that reason I think I'll go about 5 carats...I'm leaning toward a 16" but would like a one inch extender for some flexibility.


----------



## Rockerchic

I tried on a 16.25” 8ct bezel set in yg as that’s all my jeweler had. Definitely want white gold... he’s getting in both 3 and 4 prong tomorrow. Will post tomorrow for input!


----------



## Canturi lover

Rockerchic said:


> I tried on a 16.25” 8ct bezel set in yg as that’s all my jeweler had. Definitely want white gold... he’s getting in both 3 and 4 prong tomorrow. Will post tomorrow for input!


I love this. It's great that you got to confirm that the WG is the one for you. Looking forward to seeing the others


----------



## megs0927

Rockerchic said:


> I tried on a 16.25” 8ct bezel set in yg as that’s all my jeweler had. Definitely want white gold... he’s getting in both 3 and 4 prong tomorrow. Will post tomorrow for input!



Love! Can’t wait to see the wg!


----------



## gucci girl

Just some input here, the necklace looks beautiful, however I might go smaller if I want a casual every day wear.
** I’m so happy you started this thread, I’m about to make the same purchase and was on the fence about three or four prong as well


----------



## Rockerchic

gucci girl said:


> Just some input here, the necklace looks beautiful, however I might go smaller if I want a casual every day wear.
> ** I’m so happy you started this thread, I’m about to make the same purchase and was on the fence about three or four prong as well


@GucciGirl what specs are you thinking? Do you feel 5tcw is a more appropriate size for everyday? Or smaller? Thanks for input


----------



## gucci girl

I think 5tcw is perfect, it’s exactly what I will be doing, set in white gold. It’s my belief that white gold makes the diamonds stand out more....


----------



## skyqueen

Rockerchic said:


> I tried on a 16.25” 8ct bezel set in yg as that’s all my jeweler had. Definitely want white gold... he’s getting in both 3 and 4 prong tomorrow. Will post tomorrow for input!


I love the bezel setting...very Paloma Picasso-ish. Bet it would look great in WG


----------



## Rockerchic

Canturi lover said:


> Rivière usually have less number of diamonds than line because of the spacing of the setting. I choose rivière because that's the look I prefer for the 8tcw+, but if I was going 4-6tcw I like the line best. Mine will be G/H SI but we did talk about going down to I/J because I'm going yellow gold but the difference in price wasn't that great. I don't think you will see a visual difference between 14 and 18K white gold, especially after it's been plated. I've spoken to jewellers before and they recommend not to set in platinum because of the weight of the metal.


Oh, BTW that G and SI is exactly what my jeweler recommended (for high quality but not breaking the bank) so nice to have a consensus!


----------



## skyqueen

Rockerchic said:


> Oh, BTW that G and SI is exactly what my jeweler recommended (for high quality but not breaking the bank) so nice to have a consensus!


Absolutely! My TN is a G/SI1 and faces up white and sparkly. Can't wait to see!


----------



## megs0927

Zoe Lev is having a Valentine’s Day 20% off event. I may pull the trigger on the 3 prong. 

It’s 5 carats and will be perfect to layer. 

Any thoughts on an adjustable chain?? It may be nice to be able to adjust depending on the neckline of what I’m wearing....


----------



## gucci girl

For reference, XIV karats is also taking 20 percent off orders, their prices on their tennis necklaces are great.


----------



## Canturi lover

megs0927 said:


> Zoe Lev is having a Valentine’s Day 20% off event. I may pull the trigger on the 3 prong.
> 
> It’s 5 carats and will be perfect to layer.
> 
> Any thoughts on an adjustable chain?? It may be nice to be able to adjust depending on the neckline of what I’m wearing....


So excited for you, let us know if you get it....20% off is a great buy. 

How long is the actual diamond part of the necklace? If you get the chain and find yourself not changing the length as much as you thought you would, perhaps you could get it removed??


----------



## Rockerchic

So here are pix of the 3 prong and the 4 prong...both 16” but pulled the 3 prong up for some separation. 3 prong is 7ctw and 4 is 5ctw...
Horrible pix but would love your input. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Canturi lover

gucci girl said:


> For reference, XIV karats is also taking 20 percent off orders, their prices on their tennis necklaces are great.


Is this the company that you will buy from? Off to check them out


----------



## Canturi lover

Rockerchic said:


> So here are pix of the 3 prong and the 4 prong...both 16” but pulled the 3 prong up for some separation. 3 prong is 7ctw and 4 is 5ctw...
> Horrible pix but would love your input. Which do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974001


I love both of them on you! They both look substantial on and the size difference to me at least is negligible, so I would go for the line as I'm assuming that it's cheaper with less tcw.


----------



## megs0927

Canturi lover said:


> So excited for you, let us know if you get it....20% off is a great buy.
> 
> How long is the actual diamond part of the necklace? If you get the chain and find yourself not changing the length as much as you thought you would, perhaps you could get it removed??



The length of the necklace with diamonds is 14” with the option of it being adjustable up to 16”. I tried on a 16” today and it was way too long. I can order it at 15” also. I just can’t seem to make up my mind.


----------



## megs0927

Rockerchic said:


> So here are pix of the 3 prong and the 4 prong...both 16” but pulled the 3 prong up for some separation. 3 prong is 7ctw and 4 is 5ctw...
> Horrible pix but would love your input. Which do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974001



I really like both of them and agree that you can’t tell a huge difference in the size. Did you feel like the diamonds stood out more in one shape vs the other? Do you plan on layering it or mixing metals? They look great on you!


----------



## Rockerchic

Canturi lover said:


> I love both of them on you! They both look substantial on and the size difference to me at least is negligible, so I would go for the line as I'm assuming that it's cheaper with less tcw.


@Canturi lover, thanks so much for your input. Believe it or not, the price was just about $500 difference...I think because both were G color but the four prong was VS1 and the 3 was SI1...I could not see a difference in clarity at all. 
Ugh...this is so hard!! Jeweler is holding both for me as I sleep on it...


----------



## Rockerchic

megs0927 said:


> I really like both of them and agree that you can’t tell a huge difference in the size. Did you feel like the diamonds stood out more in one shape vs the other? Do you plan on layering it or mixing metals? Both look great on you!


Megs, thank you! I felt like the diamond stood out much more on the 3 prong and think I like the look of less metal. 
I do plan on layering it. I'm not sure on mixing metals although I do mix my tennis bracelet (which is plat) with yellow gold, so I might. To that point the 3 prong with less medal would probably be a better option. 

Good luck with your choice! At least you narrowed down size as 15!


----------



## megs0927

Rockerchic said:


> Megs, thank you! I felt like the diamond stood out much more on the 3 prong and think I like the look of less metal.
> I do plan on layering it. I'm not sure on mixing metals although I do mix my tennis bracelet (which is plat) with yellow gold, so I might. To that point the 3 prong with less medal would probably be a better option.
> 
> Good luck with your choice! At least you narrowed down size as 15!




The less metal is the main reason I’m leaning towards the 3 prong too. My wedding rings are plantinum but other than that I wear mostly yg. The necklaces I wear most frequently are yg too. Can’t decide if the wg would look out of place with all of my yg or not??


----------



## Rockerchic

megs0927 said:


> The less metal is the main reason I’m leaning towards the 3 prong too. My wedding rings are plantinum but other than that I wear mostly yg. The necklaces I wear most frequently are yg too. Can’t decide if the wg would look out of place with all of my yg or not??


I don't think so. I wear my platinum tennis bracelet stacked between two gold bracelet and love the look. And I'm not a big fan of mixing metals but I feel with a dazling row of diamonds, it just works.


----------



## megs0927

Rockerchic said:


> I don't think so. I wear my platinum tennis bracelet stacked between two gold bracelet and love the look. And I'm not a big fan of mixing metals but I feel with a dazling row of diamonds, it just works.



My tennis bracelet is wg too and even though I don’t wear it that often part of me likes the thought of the necklace complementing the tennis bracelet. I wear several Cartier loves and when I try to stack my tennis bracelet with my bracelets sometimes I think it looks like I am throwing all of my bracelets on one arm


----------



## foxgal

How comfortable are your tennis necklaces? Do they snag on clothes or hair? I love the look but my jewelry needs to be comfortable to wear.


----------



## Canturi lover

Rockerchic said:


> @Canturi lover, thanks so much for your input. Believe it or not, the price was just about $500 difference...I think because both were G color but the four prong was VS1 and the 3 was SI1...I could not see a difference in clarity at all.
> Ugh...this is so hard!! Jeweler is holding both for me as I sleep on it...


Well if it's only $500 I would get the 7tcw.


----------



## foxgal

Rockerchic said:


> So here are pix of the 3 prong and the 4 prong...both 16” but pulled the 3 prong up for some separation. 3 prong is 7ctw and 4 is 5ctw...
> Horrible pix but would love your input. Which do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974001



I really love the look of the 3-prong! Because the necklace curves around the neck, the 3-prong just lays nicer and shows the sparklies nicer, imho. Breathtaking! I don’t think layering with YG would be a problem at all...the focus is on the bling, not the metal


----------



## Rockerchic

Pulled the trigger on the little over 7ct 3 prong necklace. Am in love with it!


----------



## Rockerchic

megs0927 said:


> My tennis bracelet is wg too and even though I don’t wear it that often part of me likes the thought of the necklace complementing the tennis bracelet. I wear several Cartier loves and when I try to stack my tennis bracelet with my bracelets sometimes I think it looks like I am throwing all of my bracelets on one arm


You have quite a stack!  
I genarally wear the VCA signature and the pearls of gold with my antique tennis bracelet in platinum in between.


----------



## lolakitten

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...8tcw riviere in WG. 16"
> Perfect size to layer or wear alone. Congrats...post a pic when you get it!
> 
> View attachment 4964137
> 
> View attachment 4964138



@skyqueen I loooooove your station necklace!!!



Rockerchic said:


> So here are pix of the 3 prong and the 4 prong...both 16” but pulled the 3 prong up for some separation. 3 prong is 7ctw and 4 is 5ctw...
> Horrible pix but would love your input. Which do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974001


I like the look of the 3 prong, glad you chose that! Gorgeous


----------



## megs0927

Rockerchic said:


> Pulled the trigger on the little over 7ct 3 prong necklace. Am in love with it!



I ordered the 3 prong too! So glad you love it!!


----------



## skyqueen

Rockerchic said:


> Pulled the trigger on the little over 7ct 3 prong necklace. Am in love with it!





megs0927 said:


> I ordered the 3 prong too! So glad you love it!!


C'mon, girls...pics please! Congrats!!!


----------



## Canturi lover

Yes @Rockerchic and @megs0927 pics please! Congratulations to both


----------



## megs0927

skyqueen said:


> C'mon, girls...pics please! Congrats!!!


Mine should be here in two to three weeks. I’ll def post pics when I get it!


----------



## Rockerchic

skyqueen said:


> C'mon, girls...pics please! Congrats!!!


Mine is being appraised for insurance...should be able to pick up Fri!!


----------



## missie1

Here’s my 13.5 carat Rivera tennis necklace.  I got it last year and have yet to wear it outside.  I will take some mode shots and post tomorrow


----------



## missie1

megs0927 said:


> My tennis bracelet is wg too and even though I don’t wear it that often part of me likes the thought of the necklace complementing the tennis bracelet. I wear several Cartier loves and when I try to stack my tennis bracelet with my bracelets sometimes I think it looks like I am throwing all of my bracelets on one arm


I love the look of wg tennis bracelet mixed with yg loves.  It’s something that looks so effortless.  I wear two loves and throw wg diamond bangle in the mix.  however have two diamond bangles   to go with my tennis necklace.


----------



## Canturi lover

missie1 said:


> Here’s my 13.5 carat Rivera tennis necklace.  I got it last year and have yet to wear it outside.  I will take some mode shots and post tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4979354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979357
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979358


I love this. Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Rockerchic

missie1 said:


> Here’s my 13.5 carat Rivera tennis necklace.  I got it last year and have yet to wear it outside.  I will take some mode shots and post tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4979354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979357
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979358


Gorgeous! What are the diamond specs if you don’t mind. 
Are you just not wearing due to COVID lock downs?


----------



## missie1

Rockerchic said:


> Gorgeous! What are the diamond specs if you don’t mind.
> Are you just not wearing due to COVID lock downs?





> I work from home and don’t have any where to go.





> The total weight for first five stones is 2.80 ctw.  The center is .72 and two on each side are .64 points. The stones next to the .60s are .40 pointers.  Then drops to .30s and gets smaller.  The shine on the stones is consistent from large to small.


----------



## gracekelly

Rockerchic said:


> You have quite a stack!
> I genarally wear the VCA signature and the pearls of gold with my antique tennis bracelet in platinum in between.


I'm reading this thread with great interest.  I thought the 3 prong on you was the perfect.  I think it lays much better.   I used to think I like the 4 prong all one size, but this really changed my mind.  Congrats on your choice!  

Your picture looks like they are all one size, is that correct?


----------



## Rockerchic

gracekelly said:


> I'm reading this thread with great interest.  I thought the 3 prong on you was the perfect.  I think it lays much better.   I used to think I like the 4 prong all one size, but this really changed my mind.  Congrats on your choice!
> 
> Your picture looks like they are all one size, is that correct?


Thank you so much! 
Yes it is all one size. I just picked it up today and will post more pix tomorrow.


----------



## luv2shop_78

missie1 said:


> Here’s my 13.5 carat Rivera tennis necklace.  I got it last year and have yet to wear it outside.  I will take some mode shots and post tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4979354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979357
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979358



STUNNING


----------



## jp824

I have the 4 prong and I didn’t think about trying the 3 prong before I purchased my necklace. After seeing the 3 prong necklaces here, I should have been more patient and looked at all my options.  Do you think I can convince DH that 4 prongs and 3 prongs are different enough to justify having both ?

The specs on my necklace is 13.5 carats graduated and length of 17.25


----------



## Canturi lover

jp824 said:


> I have the 4 prong and I didn’t think about trying the 3 prong before I purchased my necklace. After seeing the 3 prong necklaces here, I should have been more patient and looked at all my options.  Do you think I can convince DH that 4 prongs and 3 prongs are different enough to justify having both ?
> 
> The specs on my necklace is 13.5 carats graduated and length of 17.25
> 
> View attachment 4981357
> View attachment 4981358


It's beautiful @jp824. Absolutely, you can show DH @Rockerchic's comparison pic - you need the 3 prong


----------



## missie1

Canturi lover said:


> I love this. Can't wait to see more pics


Here is layered with my diamond cross.  I want to add another diamond tennis necklace to layer.  I’m going next week to look at few options


----------



## missie1

jp824 said:


> I have the 4 prong and I didn’t think about trying the 3 prong before I purchased my necklace. After seeing the 3 prong necklaces here, I should have been more patient and looked at all my options.  Do you think I can convince DH that 4 prongs and 3 prongs are different enough to justify having both ?
> 
> The specs on my necklace is 13.5 carats graduated and length of 17.25
> 
> View attachment 4981357
> View attachment 4981358


Beautiful


----------



## Rockerchic

@jp824 it looks beautiful! I think a 3 and 4 prong would be too similar but maybe you could try the 3 prong on and if you like that more, trade in the 4 prong?


----------



## Rockerchic

missie1 said:


> Here is layered with my diamond cross.  I want to add another diamond tennis necklace to layer.  I’m going next week to look at few options
> 
> View attachment 4981482


So gorgeous! Love the layered look!


----------



## SouthTampa

Rockerchic said:


> @Canturi lover, thanks so much for your input. Believe it or not, the price was just about $500 difference...I think because both were G color but the four prong was VS1 and the 3 was SI1...I could not see a difference in clarity at all.
> Ugh...this is so hard!! Jeweler is holding both for me as I sleep on it...


I love the bottom one.


----------



## SouthTampa

SouthTampa said:


> I love the bottom one.


They are both stunning and I agree you made the correct choice.    Wear in good health!


----------



## missie1

Rockerchic said:


> So here are pix of the 3 prong and the 4 prong...both 16” but pulled the 3 prong up for some separation. 3 prong is 7ctw and 4 is 5ctw...
> Horrible pix but would love your input. Which do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974001


I like the three prong best but honestly I love how they look together. I want to add smaller one and wear two


----------



## missie1

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...8tcw riviere in WG. 16"
> Perfect size to layer or wear alone. Congrats...post a pic when you get it!
> 
> View attachment 4964137
> 
> View attachment 4964138


Love your necklace.  You have the most amazing jewelry.  Your tennis necklace layer inspired me to try with my cross.


----------



## Canturi lover

missie1 said:


> Here is layered with my diamond cross.  I want to add another diamond tennis necklace to layer.  I’m going next week to look at few options
> 
> View attachment 4981482


This is so so beautiful. Thank you for posting


----------



## jp824

Canturi lover said:


> It's beautiful @jp824. Absolutely, you can show DH @Rockerchic's comparison pic - you need the 3 prong


Thank you @Canturi lover!  DH, as expected, said it looks the same to him .


----------



## jp824

Rockerchic said:


> @jp824 it looks beautiful! I think a 3 and 4 prong would be too similar but maybe you could try the 3 prong on and if you like that more, trade in the 4 prong?


Thank you @Rockerchic.  DH agrees with you so I talked him into a VCA magic guilloche instead


----------



## gracekelly

I have to ask a question of the girls who layer and want to layer more than one diamond tennis necklace.  Are  you going to feel comfortable going out and about with that kind of wattage/carats on board?  It's one thing if you are with your significant other, but out on your own?


----------



## missie1

gracekelly said:


> I have to ask a question of the girls who layer and want to layer more than one diamond tennis necklace.  Are  you going to feel comfortable going out and about with that kind of wattage/carats on board?  It's one thing if you are with your significant other, but out on your own?


I feel totally comfortable going out on my own.  I have a few rules that I always stick to. First tank is always full.    Cash is obtained from DH beforehand  so no ATM stops.  I only valet and if place doesn’t have Valet or it’s full I come home.   Also normally when I’m out and about DH will be out with his friends and he always seems to pull up.


----------



## Canturi lover

gracekelly said:


> I have to ask a question of the girls who layer and want to layer more than one diamond tennis necklace.  Are  you going to feel comfortable going out and about with that kind of wattage/carats on board?  It's one thing if you are with your significant other, but out on your own?


I don't have mine yet and I don't know if I will get another to stack but I definitely know that I will upgrade in tcw so the stones will be bigger. I honestly didn't even think of this as I live in a safe place and I've never been worried about wearing my pieces.


----------



## Rockerchic

Eye candy! My necklace and tennis bracelet. Bracelet is vintage and stones are old euros. Ring is also OEC❤️

View attachment 4982883


----------



## Canturi lover

Rockerchic said:


> Eye candy! My necklace and tennis bracelet. Bracelet is vintage and stones are old euros. Ring is also OEC❤
> 
> View attachment 4982883


I can't see it @Rockerchic


----------



## Rockerchic

New phone... hope this works!


----------



## Rockerchic

Bracelet!


----------



## megs0927

Rockerchic said:


> New phone... hope this works!


Love!!!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Rockerchic said:


> New phone... hope this works!


Magnificent jewelry and watch!


----------



## Rockerchic

Cool Breeze said:


> Magnificent jewelry and watch!


Thank you! The watch is an older men's model Cartier Tank Americaine.


----------



## gracekelly

Rockerchic said:


> New phone... hope this works!


Looks great!  Congrats!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Rockerchic said:


> New phone... hope this works!


I love everything in your picture.  I would choose all these for myself.  We have very similar style.  Oh That watch!!!!!


----------



## Rockerchic

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I love everything in your picture.  I would choose all these for myself.  We have very similar style.  Oh That watch!!!!!


Thank you so much!! That made my day!


----------



## Canturi lover

Rockerchic said:


> New phone... hope this works!


Oh they are all perfect


----------



## missie1

Rockerchic said:


> New phone... hope this works!


Lovely


----------



## megs0927

My necklace arrived today! I absolutely love it. I ended up choosing yg and the clasp with the extender and I am so glad I did. It’s the perfect size for daily wear and layering for my lifestyle. Although I wouldn’t be opposed to a larger one in the future!


----------



## gracekelly

megs0927 said:


> My necklace arrived today! I absolutely love it. I ended up choosing yg and the clasp with the extender and I am so glad I did. It’s the perfect size for daily wear and layering for my lifestyle. Although I wouldn’t be opposed to a larger one in the future!
> 
> View attachment 4988514
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988515


Congrats! Very pretty!  So you settled on YG.  Is this a 5ct?


----------



## megs0927

gracekelly said:


> Congrats! Very pretty!  So you settled on YG.  Is this a 5ct?











						3 Prong Diamond Tennis Necklace
					

Beautifully handcrafted, classic and timeless 3 prong setting tennis necklace, available as a 14" choker length up to 18" long in 14k yellow, white and rose gold. Features approximately 4ct. total weight of diamonds. Made in L.A Diamond Color: G-H Diamond Quality: VS Diamond Carat Weight: 16"...




					www.zoelev.com
				



This is the one I ordered. I was a little nervous purchasing sight unseen but very pleased with the diamond cut and quality- has a lot of sparkle. It feels substantial but is still delicate. It is 5 carats. I really like that you don’t see a lot of metal on the 3 prong vs the more traditional 4 prong. Gives it a more modern look in my opinion too


----------



## Canturi lover

megs0927 said:


> My necklace arrived today! I absolutely love it. I ended up choosing yg and the clasp with the extender and I am so glad I did. It’s the perfect size for daily wear and layering for my lifestyle. Although I wouldn’t be opposed to a larger one in the future!
> 
> View attachment 4988514
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988515


It's stunning! Looks amazing on you


----------



## Canturi lover

megs0927 said:


> 3 Prong Diamond Tennis Necklace
> 
> 
> Beautifully handcrafted, classic and timeless 3 prong setting tennis necklace, available as a 14" choker length up to 18" long in 14k yellow, white and rose gold. Features approximately 4ct. total weight of diamonds. Made in L.A Diamond Color: G-H Diamond Quality: VS Diamond Carat Weight: 16"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zoelev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I ordered. I was a little nervous purchasing sight unseen but very pleased with the diamond cut and quality- has a lot of sparkle. It feels substantial but is still delicate. It is 5 carats. I really like that you don’t see a lot of metal on the 3 prong vs the more traditional 4 prong. Gives it a more modern look in my opinion too


Do you think you will wear it 24/7?


----------



## megs0927

Canturi lover said:


> Do you think you will wear it 24/7?


Thank you!! I asked if it was suitable for daily wear when debating the two different style clasps and they said yes. Can’t decide if I will take it off to shower. I wear the solitaire 24/7 and don’t clean it as often as I should.


----------



## gracekelly

megs0927 said:


> 3 Prong Diamond Tennis Necklace
> 
> 
> Beautifully handcrafted, classic and timeless 3 prong setting tennis necklace, available as a 14" choker length up to 18" long in 14k yellow, white and rose gold. Features approximately 4ct. total weight of diamonds. Made in L.A Diamond Color: G-H Diamond Quality: VS Diamond Carat Weight: 16"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zoelev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I ordered. I was a little nervous purchasing sight unseen but very pleased with the diamond cut and quality- has a lot of sparkle. It feels substantial but is still delicate. It is 5 carats. I really like that you don’t see a lot of metal on the 3 prong vs the more traditional 4 prong. Gives it a more modern look in my opinion too


It's really lovely and I agree, you don't see much gold at all and I prefer that. Honestly, I would take it off for bathing etc. , but I tend to do that with all my jewelry when I am home.  Of course the current problem is that we are now home far too much, so if I were you, I would definitely wear it around the house!


----------



## mmgoodies

It's beautiful! Do you mind taking a pic of what does the extender look like? I am considering this too. Do they normally have 20% during different holidays? 



megs0927 said:


> My necklace arrived today! I absolutely love it. I ended up choosing yg and the clasp with the extender and I am so glad I did. It’s the perfect size for daily wear and layering for my lifestyle. Although I wouldn’t be opposed to a larger one in the future!
> 
> View attachment 4988514
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988515


----------



## missie1

megs0927 said:


> My necklace arrived today! I absolutely love it. I ended up choosing yg and the clasp with the extender and I am so glad I did. It’s the perfect size for daily wear and layering for my lifestyle. Although I wouldn’t be opposed to a larger one in the future!
> 
> View attachment 4988514
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988515


This is Beautiful and love with the solitaire.  .. it is perfect size for daily wear


----------



## Cool Breeze

megs0927 said:


> My necklace arrived today! I absolutely love it. I ended up choosing yg and the clasp with the extender and I am so glad I did. It’s the perfect size for daily wear and layering for my lifestyle. Although I wouldn’t be opposed to a larger one in the future!
> 
> View attachment 4988514
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988515


You picked a winner!  It is gorgeous and looks amazing with your beautiful solitaire.


----------



## foxgal

megs0927 said:


> My necklace arrived today! I absolutely love it. I ended up choosing yg and the clasp with the extender and I am so glad I did. It’s the perfect size for daily wear and layering for my lifestyle. Although I wouldn’t be opposed to a larger one in the future!
> 
> View attachment 4988514
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988515



Absolutely stunning!!!  Wear in good health!


----------



## foxgal

You’ve all inspired me, but a diamond tennis necklace isn’t in my budget at the time...hopefully one day! But I also just wanted to “test” if I liked the look on me, so I just got this silver/cz choker. And LOVE it. It’s only about 2 mm and not sure I’d want to go much bigger (I live a VERY casual lifestyle).


----------



## megs0927

mmgoodies said:


> It's beautiful! Do you mind taking a pic of what does the extender look like? I am considering this too. Do they normally have 20% during different holidays?



I know for sure they do 10% off for new customers. I’m guessing they do 20% off several times a year.
Here is a pic with the extender. I’ve had fun playing with the different lengths.


----------



## Rockerchic

megs0927 said:


> 3 Prong Diamond Tennis Necklace
> 
> 
> Beautifully handcrafted, classic and timeless 3 prong setting tennis necklace, available as a 14" choker length up to 18" long in 14k yellow, white and rose gold. Features approximately 4ct. total weight of diamonds. Made in L.A Diamond Color: G-H Diamond Quality: VS Diamond Carat Weight: 16"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zoelev.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I ordered. I was a little nervous purchasing sight unseen but very pleased with the diamond cut and quality- has a lot of sparkle. It feels substantial but is still delicate. It is 5 carats. I really like that you don’t see a lot of metal on the 3 prong vs the more traditional 4 prong. Gives it a more modern look in my opinion too


Megs, this is beautiful...I am seriously considering adding the emerald necklace from zoelev.


----------



## megs0927

Rockerchic said:


> Megs, this is beautiful...I am seriously considering adding the emerald necklace from zoelev.


Thank you!! I know exactly which necklace you are talking about and it looks gorgeous! Please keep me posted if you get it!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

foxgal said:


> You’ve all inspired me, but a diamond tennis necklace isn’t in my budget at the time...hopefully one day! But I also just wanted to “test” if I liked the look on me, so I just got this silver/cz choker. And LOVE it. It’s only about 2 mm and not sure I’d want to go much bigger (I live a VERY casual lifestyle).
> 
> View attachment 4989158



I love this. Do you mind sharing the source? I love to test it out, too. A real one right now won’t fit my budget right now or at least a few years!


----------



## foxgal

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I love this. Do you mind sharing the source? I love to test it out, too. A real one right now won’t fit my budget right now or at least a few years!



It’s from an Etsy seller called MermaidsKove in Canada. Happy with it so far, especially for the tiny price!


----------



## skyqueen

megs0927 said:


> My necklace arrived today! I absolutely love it. I ended up choosing yg and the clasp with the extender and I am so glad I did. It’s the perfect size for daily wear and layering for my lifestyle. Although I wouldn’t be opposed to a larger one in the future!
> 
> View attachment 4988514
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988515


Now that's a stack 
Enjoy!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

foxgal said:


> It’s from an Etsy seller called MermaidsKove in Canada. Happy with it so far, especially for the tiny price!




Thank you for sharing. I’ll check it out.


----------



## ThoRough

Wish this thread was available when I started looking. I think it all worked out though


----------



## karylicious

ThoRough said:


> Wish this thread was available when I started looking. I think it all worked out though


This is sublime 
How many carats?


----------



## megs0927

ThoRough said:


> Wish this thread was available when I started looking. I think it all worked out though


Stunning!


----------



## megs0927

Banning myself from major purchases for awhile... added a Jennifer Fisher small pave initial pendant. The solitaire I had been wearing has a lot of sentimental value and I have always worried about wearing it daily. Loving this new combo. Haven’t showed the hubs yet 

edited to add- I’ll try to post a better picture it’s so sparkly! Also really glad I went with the small the medium would have been way too large.


----------



## skyqueen

megs0927 said:


> Banning myself from major purchases for awhile... added a Jennifer Fisher small pave initial pendant. The solitaire I had been wearing has a lot of sentimental value and I have always worried about wearing it daily. Loving this new combo. Haven’t showed the hubs yet
> 
> edited to add- I’ll try to post a better picture it’s so sparkly! Also really glad I went with the small the medium would have been way too large.
> 
> View attachment 5000381


Love this combo


----------



## Rockerchic

megs0927 said:


> Banning myself from major purchases for awhile... added a Jennifer Fisher small pave initial pendant. The solitaire I had been wearing has a lot of sentimental value and I have always worried about wearing it daily. Loving this new combo. Haven’t showed the hubs yet
> 
> edited to add- I’ll try to post a better picture it’s so sparkly! Also really glad I went with the small the medium would have been way too large.
> 
> View attachment 5000381


I'm trying to figure out what I should layer mine with. 
Love this look on you!


----------



## ThoRough

karylicious said:


> This is sublime
> How many carats?


 21 carats


----------



## AntiqueShopper

megs0927 said:


> Banning myself from major purchases for awhile... added a Jennifer Fisher small pave initial pendant. The solitaire I had been wearing has a lot of sentimental value and I have always worried about wearing it daily. Loving this new combo. Haven’t showed the hubs yet
> 
> edited to add- I’ll try to post a better picture it’s so sparkly! Also really glad I went with the small the medium would have been way too large.
> 
> View attachment 5000381


Looks beautiful- congratulations!


----------



## cartier

megs0927 said:


> Banning myself from major purchases for awhile... added a Jennifer Fisher small pave initial pendant. The solitaire I had been wearing has a lot of sentimental value and I have always worried about wearing it daily. Loving this new combo. Haven’t showed the hubs yet
> 
> edited to add- I’ll try to post a better picture it’s so sparkly! Also really glad I went with the small the medium would have been way too large.
> 
> View attachment 5000381


This looks amazing on you! Nice size. I’m trying to figure out size for myself. How many carats is this? Thank you


----------



## Axljade

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...8tcw riviere in WG. 16"
> Perfect size to layer or wear alone. Congrats...post a pic when you get it!
> 
> View attachment 4964137
> 
> View attachment 4964138


Very nice. Looks great!


----------



## sugarspun

hi all! I'm also shopping for an upgraded tennis necklace for myself, and I'm struggling to decide on the settings! I have a 3 carat 4 prong one in 16 inch but it's too dainty for me!  
I'm 5ft6" UK14 - any ideas how big a carat I should go? I would like a tennis necklace for every day wear. 

4 prong, or 3 prong, or buttercup setting? 

also, I'm wondering if anyone has shopped at HandMadeJewelerz on Etsy before? any feedbacks? I'm not familiar with them. I stumbled upon them while researching for vendors online. 

Any advices are welcome. Thank you


----------



## RockMore27

I bought my Diamond Riviera necklace last year but haven't worn it except around the house. The diamonds are graduated for a total of 12.5 carats. Now wishing I bought all same size diamonds and a little smaller to make it easier to wear during the day...
View attachment 5180776


----------



## Passerine123

Sigh... in the *if only *category...I got this email today from Collector Square showing a Cartier diamond tennis necklace for under $2000. Regular price about $138,000.    Of course it was a big mistake... the real Collector Square price is 38,650 euros (a little over $45,000).


----------



## twitspie

Love this thread!

V sorry for the close up but here is an Anita Ko that I tried on


----------



## ChanelCartier

Does anyone have trouble when putting your TN on trying to have it flat and in the direction of the diamonds facing up not upside down?


----------



## ChanelCartier

Does anyone have trouble when putting your TN on trying to have it flat and in the direction of the diamonds facing up not upside down?


----------



## A bottle of Red

ChanelCartier said:


> Does anyone have trouble when putting your TN on trying to have it flat and in the direction of the diamonds facing up not upside down?


I think it's a common issue that many tennis necklaces flip


----------



## missD

I can’t decide on yellow or white gold.

I mix metals without worry but am so unsure what to get.

My target size is 3.5 carats for casual wear. 

How did you guys choose your metal color? I feel like larger carat weights look best in white gold but slimmer, every day thin diamond necklaces can go either way, white gold or yellow gold?


----------



## andi

Very happy to see this thread going again since I have a 3 prong yellow gold on its way to me within the next week or two.  Most of my necklaces are yellow gold so I went with that.


----------



## megs0927

missD said:


> I can’t decide on yellow or white gold.
> 
> I mix metals without worry but am so unsure what to get.
> 
> My target size is 3.5 carats for casual wear.
> 
> How did you guys choose your metal color? I feel like larger carat weights look best in white gold but slimmer, every day thin diamond necklaces can go either way, white gold or yellow gold?



Do you plan on layering with other necklaces? I usually prefer diamonds in platinum or wg but I wanted to layer mine with other yg necklaces. Honestly from a distance you can’t see the metal color. I do have a 3 prong vs a 4 prong which shows less metal.


----------



## missD

megs0927 said:


> Do you plan on layering with other necklaces? I usually prefer diamonds in platinum or wg but I wanted to layer mine with other yg necklaces. Honestly from a distance you can’t see the metal color. I do have a 3 prong vs a 4 prong which shows less metal.



After some googling and seeing Ring Concierge’s pictures, I think I’ll go with the white gold since it seems to work well alone or layered!

Love getting inspired in this thread!


----------



## sosauce

Does anyone know what this type of line necklace is called? It has diamonds on three sides. I saw it in a YouTube video by Bobby White, who calls it a triple tennis chain.

But if I google triple tennis necklace, or triple line necklace I’m unable to find more results of this type of setting. I think it’s very lovely — the extra dimensions and extra diamonds from all angles.


----------



## Fashforward

Just got this beauty! 8.65 ct diamond tennis on yellow gold 17”. The price was amazing too- got it for 5600 USD from Rachie Shnay. Planning on ordering a second to layer. Love this forum, helped me out so much in deciding what I wanted to get. Xx


----------



## Cool Breeze

Fashforward said:


> Just got this beauty! 8.65 ct diamond tennis on yellow gold 17”. The price was amazing too- got it for 5600 USD from Rachie Shnay. Planning on ordering a second to layer. Love this forum, helped me out so much in deciding what I wanted to get. Xx


So beautiful!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## Fashforward

Thank you!!!


Cool Breeze said:


> So beautiful!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## gracekelly

Fashforward said:


> Just got this beauty! 8.65 ct diamond tennis on yellow gold 17”. The price was amazing too- got it for 5600 USD from Rachie Shnay. Planning on ordering a second to layer. Love this forum, helped me out so much in deciding what I wanted to get. Xx


Congrats!  Her site doesn’t show the grade and color of the stones. Would you mind sharing the info about your necklace?  Like many others, I am still debating white vs yellow gold.


----------



## Fashforward

I was told VS1 g-h. The yellow gold doesn’t allow the diamond to “sparkle” as well as white gold. My opinion is if sparkle factor is very important then go for white gold. The yellow gold will make stones look less bright. I knew I was going to get both white and yellow - I want to wear the yellow daily and just wear the white for evenings or occasions, so I went for yellow first as it’s a bit less dressy. The white, especially in larger sizes, tends to be a bit more formal, where the yellow is more diverse. Plus I have more yellow gold necklaces that I want to layer this with, that I don’t think the white gold would go as nicely with. I’ll take a picture tomorrow of this necklace layered with my Cartier love necklace and some other pieces, for reference. 
Hope this helps. Also, if you message Rachie on Instagram she usually replies right away. 


gracekelly said:


> Congrats!  Her site doesn’t show the grade and color of the stones. Would you mind sharing the info about your necklace?  Like many others, I am still debating white vs yellow gold.


----------



## gracekelly

Fashforward said:


> I was told VS1 g-h. The yellow gold doesn’t allow the diamond to “sparkle” as well as white gold. My opinion is if sparkle factor is very important then go for white gold. The yellow gold will make stones look less bright. I knew I was going to get both white and yellow - I want to wear the yellow daily and just wear the white for evenings or occasions, so I went for yellow first as it’s a bit less dressy. The white, especially in larger sizes, tends to be a bit more formal, where the yellow is more diverse. Plus I have more yellow gold necklaces that I want to layer this with, that I don’t think the white gold would go as nicely with. I’ll take a picture tomorrow of this necklace layered with my Cartier love necklace and some other pieces, for reference.
> Hope this helps. Also, if you message Rachie on Instagram she usually replies right away.


Thanks!  My dilemma is that my tennis bracelet,  is 18k yellow and so is my watch with diamond bezel.  Originally I thought that I wanted a graduated Riviere style, but now I am not so sure.  I agree that the yellow and all one size stone is probably a little less dressy and probably more wearable for me.   The whole point of this necklace is to be able to wear it with anything. I was thinking of a necklace about the carat size that you purchased.   I do mix metals  all the time, so I don't know why this is such an issue for me personally.  I never found that diamonds set in yellow looked any less bright than those set in white.  

Any issues with flipping with a 17in?

Thanks!


----------



## Fashforward

Can you go to your local jeweler and try some on- to help you decide? 

Haven’t had any flipping with mine yet, but you have to make sure you put it on the right way. Best way is to lay it flat on the table to straighten it out, then put it on.

Will add some photos in a few hours. Might help you decide.  



gracekelly said:


> Thanks!  My dilemma is that my tennis bracelet,  is 18k yellow and so is my watch with diamond bezel.  Originally I thought that I wanted a graduated Riviere style, but now I am not so sure.  I agree that the yellow and all one size stone is probably a little less dressy and probably more wearable for me.   The whole point of this necklace is to be able to wear it with anything. I was thinking of a necklace about the carat size that you purchased.   I do mix metals  all the time, so I don't know why this is such an issue for me personally.  I never found that diamonds set in yellow looked any less bright than those set in white.
> 
> Any issues with flipping with a 17in?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Fashforward

I have attached more photos so you can see the tennis necklace stacked and alone. Also, I stand corrected, the specs are GH color, SI1, 8.65 cts, all the way around, 17” on 14k yellow gold. 4 prong setting. Hope this helps!


----------



## skyqueen

Fashforward said:


> I have attached more photos so you can see the tennis necklace stacked and alone. Also, I stand corrected, the specs are GH color, SI1, 8.65 cts, all the way around, 17” on 14k yellow gold. 4 prong setting. Hope this helps!


I love your initial diamond necklace...looks like a good size. Do you mind giving me the brand/details? Looks great layered with your TN!


----------



## Fashforward

Thanks! It’s from Fabula Jewels. They can customize anything and ship international. I believe I paid about 1000 USD at the time, 18k yellow gold and diamonds 15.5”. Check them out online and then you can request to have the same made. I had this designed so you won’t find it on their website. They can make any piece you want. 



skyqueen said:


> I love your initial diamond necklace...looks like a good size. Do you mind giving me the brand/details? Looks great layered with your TN!


----------



## gracekelly

Fashforward said:


> I have attached more photos so you can see the tennis necklace stacked and alone. Also, I stand corrected, the specs are GH color, SI1, 8.65 cts, all the way around, 17” on 14k yellow gold. 4 prong setting. Hope this helps!


Thank you!  Beautiful!  I especially like it with your initial necklace. I can appreciate the longer length if you want to stack.


----------



## Fashforward

Quick update- wore this all day and no flipping, and I was running around all day.


----------



## gracekelly

Fashforward said:


> Quick update- wore this all day and no flipping, and I was running around all day.


Good to know!  I wonder if it is the length. Most of the flippers are 16in  I think. Please  correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Onebagtoomany

So happy to be joining this thread as I have been stalking it for months and admiring all your beautiful pieces! Inspired by @Fashforward stunning tennis necklace from Rachie Shnay, I’m in the process of ordering the same design in the ‘medium’ 5 carat size but a custom order in 18k yellow gold and 17.5” drop.

For anyone else considering one and based in the UK like me, the price and quality of Rachel’s tennis design can’t be beaten - even with the extra for the 18k gold the total will be just under £4000 in sterling (and customs on top). I considered getting the ‘large’ 8 carat but I lead a very casual lifestyle and 5 carat seems the perfect size to have enough of a presence on its own but also look good layered with other necklaces.

Just finalising all the details but I hope to have it over the next couple months!


----------



## gracekelly

Onebagtoomany said:


> So happy to be joining this thread as I have been stalking it for months and admiring all your beautiful pieces! Inspired by @Fashforward stunning tennis necklace from Rachie Shnay, I’m in the process of ordering the same design in the ‘medium’ 5 carat size but a custom order in 18k yellow gold and 17.5” drop.
> 
> For anyone else considering one and based in the UK like me, the price and quality of Rachel’s tennis design can’t be beaten - even with the extra for the 18k gold the total will be just under £4000 in sterling (and customs on top). I considered getting the ‘large’ 8 carat but I lead a very casual lifestyle and 5 carat seems the perfect size to have enough of a presence on its own but also look good layered with other necklaces.
> 
> Just finalising all the details but I hope to have it over the next couple months!


Can’t wait to see it in 18k yellow gold. That is what I am considering to match my bracelet. I know it shouldn’t make a difference if one is white and one is yellow and the two don’t match, but I am just too………fill in the blank lol!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gracekelly said:


> Can’t wait to see it in 18k yellow gold. That is what I am considering to match my bracelet. I know it shouldn’t make a difference if one is white and one is yellow and the two don’t match, but I am just too………fill in the blank lol!



LOL! I am exactly the same! I’m coming round to mixing metals but couldn’t have two pieces in the same design not share the same metal colour   

I have placed the order now and Rachel said 4-6 weeks - don’t think I have been so excited to receive something!  I’ll update with photos when it’s here!


----------



## gracekelly

Onebagtoomany said:


> LOL! I am exactly the same! I’m coming round to mixing metals but couldn’t have two pieces in the same design not share the same metal colour
> 
> I have placed the order now and Rachel said 4-6 weeks - don’t think I have been so excited to receive something!  I’ll update with photos when it’s here!


You don't know how happy I am to know that you are thinking the same lol!  I feel so much better hahahaha!  It makes the two pieces more of a set.  I thought I wanted the Riviere style, but am waffling on that as well as it might be too dressy for me.


----------



## lovelovelv

Has anyone  purchased or have any information on Capucelli? 
Thanks


----------



## Rockysmom

Here’s mine. It’s 7cts and 17” long. I purchased from Etsy. I think I paid about 6k


----------



## gracekelly

Rockysmom said:


> Here’s mine. It’s 7cts and 17” long. I purchased from Etsy. I think I paid about 6k


Very lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## Pevi

Rockysmom said:


> Here’s mine. It’s 7cts and 17” long. I purchased from Etsy. I think I paid about 6k


Great size!


----------



## cartier

lovelovelv said:


> Has anyone  purchased or have any information on Capucelli?
> Thanks


This is my 4.5 carat 17 inch 4 prong from capucelli. I bought it in December just before prices went up. It’s perfect for everyday wear.  Fast delivery and I live in Canada .


----------



## cartier

This was my first TN.  It’s approx 12 carats. I love it but I found I just wasnt wearing it. My lifestyle is pretty casual right now and felt it was a bit too much. I wear my 4.5 carat daily. Never take it off and save this one for more dressy times. Also it’s a bit longer than I’d like so will shorten it.


----------



## Fashforward

I think so, because when it’s tighter in the neck it acts funny. At least for me. The base of my neck is a bit larger so 16.5 is the shortest I can wear without feeling choked. 



gracekelly said:


> Good to know!  I wonder if it is the length. Most of the flippers are 16in  I think. Please  correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Fashforward

Omg this is amazing! Congrats! So happy I could share. I love my necklace so much and it’s perfect all around. I think you’re gonna love it too! Share pics once you have it. I’m planning on getting a second in white so I can layer. Will also share pics once I have it. The prices are unbeatable and quality is amazing. Xoxo



Onebagtoomany said:


> So happy to be joining this thread as I have been stalking it for months and admiring all your beautiful pieces! Inspired by @Fashforward stunning tennis necklace from Rachie Shnay, I’m in the process of ordering the same design in the ‘medium’ 5 carat size but a custom order in 18k yellow gold and 17.5” drop.
> 
> For anyone else considering one and based in the UK like me, the price and quality of Rachel’s tennis design can’t be beaten - even with the extra for the 18k gold the total will be just under £4000 in sterling (and customs on top). I considered getting the ‘large’ 8 carat but I lead a very casual lifestyle and 5 carat seems the perfect size to have enough of a presence on its own but also look good layered with other necklaces.
> 
> Just finalising all the details but I hope to have it over the next couple months!


----------



## Fashforward

Yay!! Congrats. So happy you all like Rachie. She’s so kind and also hosts virtual appointments. Share pics when you can! Btw I’m gonna be mixing metals soon so I’ll post pics of the 2 diff color tennis necklaces for you guys to see. Xoxo



Onebagtoomany said:


> LOL! I am exactly the same! I’m coming round to mixing metals but couldn’t have two pieces in the same design not share the same metal colour
> 
> I have placed the order now and Rachel said 4-6 weeks - don’t think I have been so excited to receive something!  I’ll update with photos when it’s here!


----------



## missD

cartier said:


> This is my 4.5 carat 17 inch 4 prong from capucelli. I bought it in December just before prices went up. It’s perfect for everyday wear.  Fast delivery and I live in Canada .




I bought mine from Capucelli too and promptly returned it. It was a 16” 3.5ctw.

Price was great. Customer service was great. But many stones seemed dead and very included when it came to clarity. Some appeared very light brown. 

I probably had a dud but I was so bummed to have to return it.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My medium ‘Haesther’ diamond tennis necklace arrived yesterday from Rachie Shnay after over six weeks of waiting for it to be made - absolutely over the moon with it!  I chose the 5 ttcw version (options go up to 12.8 ttcw for this design) as I didn’t want anything too big so that I could wear it casually.

Rachie made it in custom 18k yellow gold (normally 14k gold but the upgrade was surprisingly reasonable in price) and 17.5 inches long.

Here’s a photo of it with my Annoushka St Christopher pendant yesterday and Foundrae Wholeness necklace today.


----------



## Fashforward

Onebagtoomany said:


> My medium ‘Haesther’ diamond tennis necklace arrived yesterday from Rachie Shnay after over six weeks of waiting for it to be made - absolutely over the moon with it!  I chose the 5 ttcw version (options go up to 12.8 ttcw for this design) as I didn’t want anything too big so that I could wear it casually.
> 
> Rachie made it in custom 18k yellow gold (normally 14k gold but the upgrade was surprisingly reasonable in price) and 17.5 inches long.
> 
> Here’s a photo of it with my Annoushka St Christopher pendant yesterday and Foundrae Wholeness necklace today.
> 
> View attachment 5378073
> 
> View attachment 5378076


Congrats!!!! It’s gorge!


----------



## Fashforward

I also just got my Rachie necklace - Second one from her. This is the Deb. It’s super sparkly, the pictures don’t do justice.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Fashforward said:


> Congrats!!!! It’s gorge!



Thank you so much   - your ‘Deb’ is also absolutely stunning! What carat weight did you go for?


----------



## Fashforward

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much   - your ‘Deb’ is also absolutely stunning! What carat weight did you go for?


Thank you!!! I went for 11 cts. I wear my Haesther daily and will keep this for more formal occasions like nice dinners and events. I’m eyeing the Leo next. Price point is unbeatable and it’s super sparkly too.


----------



## Fashforward

For reference, this is the Leo. The large is 3400 USD. small is 2700 USD. This is a screenshot from one of her stories.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I recently got one as my “push present”, it is set to deliver this week. I think it’s 12.5 ctw. I can’t wait to get it and wear it!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love this look! I’ll live vicariously thru you lovely ladies that will be getting one soon or have one already.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My new tennis necklace arrived today!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> My new tennis necklace arrived today!
> View attachment 5397074


It’s beautiful


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

tua said:


> It’s beautiful


Thank you so much!


----------



## skyqueen

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> My new tennis necklace arrived today!
> View attachment 5397074


Just gorgeous!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

skyqueen said:


> Just gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## skyqueen

I have been threw the ringer with the damn TN! Ordered 2...5.20 tcw and 5.80 tcw. I wanted a size that I could layer with my initial/paperclip necklace. Returned both. The jeweler suggested this style. A little bit of an antique/art deco look. Half tennis so no flipping!!! Big enoughto to wear alone, too!


----------



## megs0927

skyqueen said:


> I have been threw the ringer with the damn TN! Ordered 2...5.20 tcw and 5.80 tcw. I wanted a size that I could layer with my initial/paperclip necklace. Returned both. The jeweler suggested this style. A little bit of an antique/art deco look. Half tennis so no flipping!!! Big enoughto to wear alone, too!
> 
> View attachment 5406028



Love it!


----------



## megs0927

Fashforward said:


> I also just got my Rachie necklace - Second one from her. This is the Deb. It’s super sparkly, the pictures don’t do justice.




Love this! I am debating adding a Deb in wg to layer with my smaller 3 prong yg Zoe Lev. Trying to decide between the medium and the large. How do you like having the two metals? Would love to see a pic with them layered!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> I have been threw the ringer with the damn TN! Ordered 2...5.20 tcw and 5.80 tcw. I wanted a size that I could layer with my initial/paperclip necklace. Returned both. The jeweler suggested this style. A little bit of an antique/art deco look. Half tennis so no flipping!!! Big enoughto to wear alone, too!
> 
> View attachment 5406028



Gorgeous! Love the half tennis/no flipping


----------



## Fashforward

megs0927 said:


> Love this! I am debating adding a Deb in wg to layer with my smaller 3 prong yg Zoe Lev. Trying to decide between the medium and the large. How do you like having the two metals? Would love to see a pic with them layered!


I personally love it- I think it alll depends on the style. My straight line I yellow and graduated is white. I just ordered another but smaller Deb and I’ll play around with some layering and post pics for you to see. I view Jewlery as a sign of personal expression. Everything can match and look good but I am the type who likes to mix it up and make my own rules, and if you’re confident you can pull anything off. My smaller Deb necklace arrives in a few days, I’ll post pics as soon as I get it.


----------



## missD

If anyone is looking for one, Brilliant Earth’s 3 prong 18k (!!!) GH color one is $7250. I think clarity is VS/SI. 17”


It felt really good on but I returned it for a custom order with my friend whose a jeweler as I wanted some slight customizations.


----------



## jewlerylover123

twitspie said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> V sorry for the close up but here is an Anita Ko that I tried on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203308
> View attachment 5203309
> 
> so cute!


----------



## Onthego

Fashforward said:


> I personally love it- I think it alll depends on the style. My straight line I yellow and graduated is white. I just ordered another but smaller Deb and I’ll play around with some layering and post pics for you to see. I view Jewlery as a sign of personal expression. Everything can match and look good but I am the type who likes to mix it up and make my own rules, and if you’re confident you can pull anything off. My smaller Deb necklace arrives in a few days, I’ll post pics as soon as I get it.


I hope you post your new necklace.
I love my Rachie Shnay Haesther It’s light and doesn't turn. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Fashforward

Here you go! Both yellow gold straight line Haesther and white gold medium Deb from Rachie.


----------



## 880

skyqueen said:


> I have been threw the ringer with the damn TN! Ordered 2...5.20 tcw and 5.80 tcw. I wanted a size that I could layer with my initial/paperclip necklace. Returned both. The jeweler suggested this style. A little bit of an antique/art deco look. Half tennis so no flipping!!! Big enoughto to wear alone, too!
> 
> View attachment 5406028


Love this look!


----------



## missD

6 carats and some change. 18k 3-prong setting. F/G VS. 

It doesn’t normally sit that low naturally on the neck- I pulled it down too low for the pic LOL.


----------



## 336

Just picked up my new necklace - had an 8ct and now 11.5


----------



## Onthego

missD said:


> 6 carats and some change. 18k 3-prong setting. F/G VS.
> 
> It doesn’t normally sit that low naturally on the neck- I pulled it down too low for the pic LOL.


Beautiful. Is it rose gold?


----------



## Onthego

336 said:


> Just picked up my new necklace - had an 8ct and now 11.5
> View attachment 5443802


Love this. Did you trade it in or do you now have both?


----------



## 336

Onthego said:


> Love this. Did you trade it in or do you now have both?



I bought the smaller one thinking it was enough a couple of months ago and asked the jeweller to make me a larger one, they let me wear the smaller one until they finished the new necklace


----------



## pamela78

Fashforward said:


> I also just got my Rachie necklace - Second one from her. This is the Deb. It’s super sparkly, the pictures don’t do justice.


its amazing, what size is this & does it sit well (not flip)


----------



## Fashforward

pamela78 said:


> its amazing, what size is this & does it sit well (not flip)


Thank you! It’s the 11 ct length is 17”. No it doesn’t flip because it’s 3 prong so sits nicely on the neck. Love it!


----------



## Rockysmom

Here’s mine. 7ct and 17” long.


----------



## missD

16.5” is the perfect length for casual wear….we just left the zoo! LOL


----------



## RosieSparkles

missD said:


> 16.5” is the perfect length for casual wear….we just left the zoo! LOL
> 
> View attachment 5617000


What’s the carat weight on this beauty? It looks the perfect size


----------



## missD

6.15 carats 


RosieSparkles said:


> What’s the carat weight on this beauty? It looks the perfect size


----------



## jenayb

missD said:


> 16.5” is the perfect length for casual wear….we just left the zoo! LOL
> 
> View attachment 5617000



This!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rockysmom said:


> Here’s mine. 7ct and 17” long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615215


Gorgeous!!!  Any flipping?


----------



## Rockysmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Any flipping?



It does sometimes


----------



## gracekelly

Rockysmom said:


> Here’s mine. 7ct and 17” long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615215


This is stunning!  It looks larger than 7ct.


----------



## XLady88

I really want a white gold 14k 3 prong 7 carat VS F/G but I don’t know where to start or what websites to shop at?

I’ve purchased a few items from whiteflash and blue Nile. 

I recently saw this website gamzoandco.com but I’m not sure how legit they are?! Has anyone shopped with them? They have very low prices for great quality so I was curious.  

Thank you for any information!


----------



## Volvomom

This is on my wish list too!!!!!!   Let's talk tennis bracelets and necklace.  I'm drooling right now.


----------



## Volvomom

skyqueen said:


> Here you go...8tcw riviere in WG. 16"
> Perfect size to layer or wear alone. Congrats...post a pic when you get it!
> 
> View attachment 4964137
> 
> View attachment 4964138


Gorgeous


----------



## Volvomom

missD said:


> 16.5” is the perfect length for casual wear….we just left the zoo! LOL
> 
> View attachment 5617000


That is exactly what I would love....what are the specs???   Was it crazy expensive???   Gorgeous


----------



## missD

Volvomom said:


> That is exactly what I would love....what are the specs???   Was it crazy expensive???   Gorgeous


6.15ct
G/H color
VS clarity
16.5”
18K gold

Paid about $4,600 since my friend made it for me.


----------



## Volvomom

missD said:


> 6.15ct
> G/H color
> VS clarity
> 16.5”
> 18K gold
> 
> Paid about $4,600 since my friend made it for me.


It is stunning......i love it.   Are they a jeweler???   Beautiful.


----------



## missD

Volvomom said:


> It is stunning......i love it.   Are they a jeweler???   Beautiful.


Yes. Second or third generation family business based in Asia though. 

I get all my more expensive pieces from them because I trust them to select the best stones since we’ve been friends since 8th grade….and I’m 40 now! LOL


----------



## Volvomom

Its gorgeous and you wear it well!!!!!!!!   Enjoy it.  I love it.


----------



## themeanreds

I wanted to share the tennis necklace I got this year. I started off wanting something in white gold in the line style with diamonds all the way around. I purchased one in a 3.5 carat, but I did not like how it sat on the neck constantly flipping upside down and it caught in my hair pretty bad, so I returned it. I then switched over to looking at a vintage style in yellow gold with a slight graduation. The diamonds don't go all the way around to the back of the necklace, which eliminates the hair catching and I think also helps with the flipping (it still flips, but pretty much flips right back). The setting is a buttercup setting I believe (don't quote me) and it dates to about the 1990's from a seller on Etsy that listed it at approx. 4 carats.




I'm also sharing this other one that is in the line style that I found thanks to Lucywhims on IG. It's a Nadri CZ tennis necklace from Bloomingdale's. Although it is not diamond, I really love this one too if you want to test one out before making a bigger purchase. It's rhodium plating, which holds up really nicely and I think the stones look amazing. It also does not have diamonds all the way around and has an adjuster to the back. It does flip too, but seems to flip right back as well.






Link to Nadri necklace: https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/nadri-love-all-cubic-zirconia-strand-necklace-18


----------

